# Anything happening in Yorkshire ?



## Scottharrison (Sep 25, 2016)

Im in Sheffield and unsure if any meets or shows are scheduled nearby any time soon ??


----------



## J.Naz (Nov 25, 2020)

?? anything in the Yorkshire region


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Doesn`t look like it


----------



## Scottharrison (Sep 25, 2016)

Anyone up for a meet in the yorksgire region .... im certaiy no Frank Warren but there never seems to be much happening up here ????


----------



## tt 08 ade (12 mo ago)

Scottharrison said:


> Anyone up for a meet in the yorksgire region .... im certaiy no Frank Warren but there never seems to be much happening up here ????


I'm near sheff and would be up for a meet/drive out on weekends.


----------

